# Expert backs cane toad export plan



## ShaunMorelia (Jan 27, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-27-2010
*Source:* Yahoo! News

A Queensland cane toad expert says he supports an idea to export the pest to China.

Queensland meat processor John Burey will travel to China next month to negotiate a deal to export cane toads for use as food and in traditional Chinese medicine.

Professor Ross Alford from James Cook University says while the idea has merit, it will not have a big impact on the animal's numbers.

"I think it's a good way to make use of something we certainly aren't making much use out of as a resource and I think we're stuck with," he said.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## CountryTriton (Jan 27, 2010)

Why don't they bring back toad leather. Toad skin boots are awesome.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 27, 2010)

CountryTriton said:


> Why don't they bring back toad leather. Toad skin boots are awesome.



Apparently they are not awesome enough to fetch enough money to be commercially viable. It's a shame!

It's good if we can make a bit of a profit out of the little monsters. Better that the Chinese are making 'medicine' from our vermin than from the genitals of endangered animals too.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 27, 2010)

They'd only have to give them a pair, then they'd have more than enough to deal with!

If only our own home-grown geniuses realized how quick these animals were capable of multiplying before they released them!


----------



## cris (Jan 27, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Apparently they are not awesome enough to fetch enough money to be commercially viable. It's a shame!
> 
> It's good if we can make a bit of a profit out of the little monsters. Better that the Chinese are making 'medicine' from our vermin than from the genitals of endangered animals too.



Can always just make you own toad leather stuff. Have you ever eaten them before?


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont know if I could stomach a cane toad ....it may taste like chicken ,but its the thought of eating it that makes me ewwww...and I agree if the chinese can do something with these pests and leave the endangered species alone ..all for it ..they certainly breed plenty and so the chances of making these creatures endangered is like a puff of wind in a cyclone ....


----------



## kupper (Jan 27, 2010)

They would be dead when exported surely ao there will always be a growing market for them as long ad the Chinese eat enough of them 

They should have toad brigades out think
of the jobs if the Chinese actually bought up big 
councils could have toad buy back schemes it would be great for everyone involved


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 27, 2010)

cris said:


> Can always just make you own toad leather stuff. Have you ever eaten them before?



Most people are fairly unlikely to ever make any leather from anything, and while I could see myself tanning some toad leather for novelty I am sure I will never be keen enough to make a pair of leather boots.

I haven't eaten them, no. If Melbourne was overrun with them I would have done it by now. Whenever I've seen them I've been out herping, and it's a bit of a hassle to cart them around. I really must get around to trying some next time I head north.

Don't eat the skin, kids! Actually... just leave the whole thing alone [/disclaimer]


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't eat the paratoid glands and the ovaries and the rest should be fine. Mmmmm. cane toad.

I tan leather, but I use organic methods, not nasty chemicals, and it takes much longer. Given the effort to skin and tan each one, cane toad leather would be a very expensive novelty.


----------

